# Storage of Imodium?



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

I have Imodium Instants and I keep some in a box under the bed, and more recently kept some in their pack next to me in the sitting room, but it's under a large very warm table lamp. I am worried this will have done something to them - will they be safe to take? Our flat is already very warm. I'm worried they will make me sick or something.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It might make it less effective, I'd keep it away from heat sources like lamps, but I wouldn't expect it to suddenly become a poison if it gets a degree or two warmer than typical room temperature range.


----------



## mumble (Jul 1, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> It might make it less effective, I'd keep it away from heat sources like lamps, but I wouldn't expect it to suddenly become a poison if it gets a degree or two warmer than typical room temperature range.


Thanks for the reply.I have found a few stored away under my bed in a box, have probably only had them for about 8 months after I went through a phase of stock piling them. I'm assuming collecting them in this manner to use over time is okay if they're in date?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They should be fine as long as they aren't expired.


----------

